

Ask HN: Marketing methods for startups - jolenzy

I would like to know, which marketing methods are the best for startups?<p>For example, my small startup http://besthi.re will be ready soon. Which marketing methods I should use?<p>Should I invest in press release distribution?<p>Maybe to try to get review at Mashable, TechCrunch, etc. How to get an article about your startup on this kind of popular websites?<p>Is there any book/blog you recommend on this topic?
======
t0
There probably isn't one best marketing method, and there's no way to know.
Try a small run of all of them and see which work.

As far as getting press coverage, you're better off writing a guest post about
something valuable and interesting, then tying your site in at the end. For
example, you might write about "10 best ways to get hired", then have the last
paragraph be about you and your site.

Source: I asked a guy how he got on Venturebeat.
[http://venturebeat.com/2012/12/05/getting-a-good-deal-on-
seo...](http://venturebeat.com/2012/12/05/getting-a-good-deal-on-seo-think-
again/#comment-729442617)

~~~
jolenzy
Thanks. I think that's a good idea.

I also thought about writing a longer and high quality blog posts which offer
a lot of value for job seekers, and then promote the blog post via Facebook
Ads.

------
Kanbab
You ought to try out adwords. You can reach millions of people looking for a
job. Test out dozens of catchy phrases. And see what keywords are driving a
positive ROI. You might want to also do some display advertising to drive
traffic; the clicks are cheaper, but the conversion rates can be lower.

